# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  A është "zoti" pervers?

## Shën Albani

Nese u besohet religjioneve, po!  Nese u besojme ketyre religjioneve qe i kemi sot, atehere domosdoshmerisht duhet te besojme se Zoti eshte i tille:


Zoti krijoi Adamin dhe Even, kete version e besojne me shume se tre miliard njerez ne kete planete. Eshte kjo e vertete apo perralle ebraike, me vone e pranuar edhe nga arabet dhe profeti i tyre. Ta zeme se ishte ashtu dhe te shohim se ku na shpien ky mendim.
Zoti krijoi makro dhe mikrokosmosin me nje perfeksion hyjnor dhe mencuri absolute. Nuk beri gabime se perndryshe do te perplaseshin planetat njera mbi tjetren dhe ne mikrokosmos do te krijohej ne kaos jetesor i cili do te shpinte deri te lindja dhe krijimi i perbindshave. Pra, kudo qe shikojme si ne natyre , si te gjallesat kemi nje perfeksion gjenetik, sepse e krijoi nje perfeksion mbinatyror!
Te kthehemi te Adami dhe Eva. 
Zoti nuk i krijoi 10 Adama dhe 10 Eva, por i krijoi vetem dy dhe keshtu beri nje perversion tragjik, sa qe njeriu te jete produkt i INCESTI! 
Pra, Zoti ai i cili krijoi miliarda yje dhe planeta dhe nuk gaboi, gaboi dhe u tregua pertac mu kur krijoi njeriun! Nuk krijoi me shume, por vetem dy. Dhe keshtu erdhi deri te martesa ne mes vellaut dhe motres! Ketu nuk mbarojne ofendimet ndaj Zotit. Kaini vrau Abelin dhe rrjedhimisht ne jemi pasardhes te nje INCESTI dhe te nje Krimineli! 
Keshtu ofendohet Zoti nga gjoja besimtaret qe njohin te verteten absolute, e ne fakt keta nuk dijne gje, pos se i besojne legjendave ebraiko-arabe dhe balsfemojne! 

Pornografia ne Parrjas! Nese njeriu mbulon organet gjenitale, Zoti e debon dhe e denon !!! Cfare oerversioni djallezo i mvishen....

T´i kthehemi edhe nje here zanafilles. 
Zoti krijoi Adamin dhe Even dhe i dergoi ne kopshtin Eden. LAKURIQ! Pse ? Sepse ne ate kohe nuk kishte veshje!!! Keshtu arsyetojne blasfemuesit fetare! Po si eshte e mundur qe Ai qe din te krijoje universin planetat dheun, jeten dhe bakteriet, te mos dije te beje nje shtof per t´i veshur keto sy krijesa te fresketa!

A eshte Zoti Voyuer? 

Ne fakt sipas feve Zoti eshte Voyeur, sepse ai posa veren se njeriu kishte ngrene frutin e ndaluar  ishte mbuluar para se i vinte turp. Kur vuri re Zoti se njeriu u mbulua para, atehere e denoi, sepse sipas fese Zoti njeriun e deshironte vetem lakuriq! E denoi me vdekje dhe nuk ia fali gabimin. E denoi pse njeiu nga nje qenie te pavetedishme dhe shtazarake u shndrrua ne nje qenie me ndergjegje! Dhe meqenese u ndergjegjesua Zoti, gjithmone sipas feve me mesime perverse, e deboi njeriun nga Parrajsi, me denime teper te ashpra!
Po te kishte qene ashtu si mesojne legjendat, atehere njeriu nuk do t´ishte shtuar kurre ne Parrajse, sepse ai nuk i njihte as organet gjenitale te veteta dhe ishte me dituri dhe njohuri prej majmuni. Dhe me tragjikja po t´ishte shtuar sipas instiktit qe posedojne shtazet, atehere femije dhe prinder do t´ishin lakuriq ne Parrajs!!!??? Pornografi hyjnore, keshtu mesojne fete! Dhe neqofte ashtu , atehere njeriu nuk do te kishte vdekur kurre dhe kush ka deshire te jetoje miliarda vjet ????
Ketu nuk perfundojme ofendimet ndaj Zotit! Po pastaj cu be ? Ayt ishte edhe kafsha qe fliste. Merreni me mend se ne Parrjas flasin kafshet dhe ti ulesh me qenin dhe me lopen dhe ben muhabet. Dhe lopa e qengji te lutet te mos ia presish koken dhe te mos e hajsh !!!!
Ketu nuk mbarojne perversionet fetare! Zoti jo qe do te toleroje te martohen vetem ne fillim moter e vella, por edhe me vone Abrahami do te martohet me motren e vete, me dije te Zotit, e ky Zot hebraik nuk kundershton nje gje te tille.
Keta fetare do te pohojne se Zoti eshte autor i Bibles dhe Zoti eshte auotor i Kuranit. Zoti nje here shkruan nje liber me fantazi dhe plot legjenda, pastaj shkruan nje poezi dhe me Muhametin shndrrohet ne poet. Bibla se paku eshte interesante, Kurani eshte nje lloj kushtetute tragjike dhe pasqyre e kohes se vete dhe nje luftetari DHE POLITIKANI arab i cili krijoi shtetin e pare islamik ne bote qe sot shume deshrirojne ta kopjojne: " Teokratia e Aallhut dhe te derguarit te tij!" quhej!!!!
Pra Zoti do te gaboje me Librin e pare dhe do ta permiresoje veten me librin e dyte dhe poezine e tij! ( Fjala Kuran dmth. Poezi ne arabisht)

Njohurtie meb Zotin

Po cka dijne keta libra per Zotin ? Asgje ? Cka dijne per Parrajsin ? Asgje! Te Muhameti parrajsi eshte me qumsht dhe mjalte dhe na presin plot hyri. Kush e deshironte qumshtin dhe kush mjaltin. Cka ishte qumshti ne kohen e Muhametit dhe cka ishte mjalti? Keto ishin shenja te mireqenies dhe pasurise, karshi skllevereve qe nuk posedonin asgje! Dhe kush deshiron te haje mjalte dhe te pije qumsht me biliona vjet ??? Dhe ky poet, Muhameti tha se atje na presin  shume hyri symedha! Po kush eshte ai njeri qe deshiron te jetoje me miliona vjet dhe me dhjetra hyri ? Eshte kjo vertete deshire njerzore, apo enderr e kohes primitive ?

As ketu nuk perfundon perversioni qe i ngjiten Zoti!

Adami u krijua nga Dheu, nga nje brinj e tij u krijua femra! Keshtu na tregojne perrallat! Dhe keshtu ofendojne Zotin! Pse  ? Ja se pse :
Klonimi i Adamit

Nga Adami u krijua nje femer.Dmth. Adami u klonua dhe nga ADAMI mashkull informacionet gjenetike jane mashkullore , dhe nese klonojme Adamin, na del nje Adam tjeter dhe kjo dmth. se Adami martoi veten! A ben Zot gjera te tilla ? Jo!!! As nuk krijoi njeriun nga dheu, e as nuk krijoi Even nga Adami! Po me cka i krijoi bimet dhe kafshet, me cka krijoi dheun ? Ketu feja nuk fut hundet sepse nuk di nga t´i mabaje!
Pame me larte se ecja lakuriq eshte hyjnore, sepse lakuriq ecet ne Parrjas. Ndersa kete perversion cdo kushtetute e ndalon! Kjo dmth. se njeriu eshte me i mencur se Zoti! Kushtetutat e sotme nuk korigjojne Zotin vetem ketu, por edhe ne shume vende tjera! Poeti me emrin Muhamet toleron martesen brenda ne familje, gje te shqiptaret ndalohej ne fis. Shekncerisht e vertetuar si gabim martese ne gjakun e njejte. Turqit dhe arabet martohen ne familje me kusherira. Raste te tilla njoh , dhe kane femije te hendikepuar!

Muhameti do t´i kete 16 gra me leje te Zotit. Kujt i pelqenin 16 gra Muhametit apo Zotit ? Cili kenaqej me keto gra, thene shqip e qarte ? Dhe pse Zoti gjithmone ploteson deshira perverse te profeteve ? Nese keto gjera i konsiderojme deshire dhe tolernace te Zotit , athere nuk e dijme se ck shte Zoti!

Zoti si vrases dhe luftetar

Perversionet qe i mvishen Zotit nuk mbarojne ketu, jane me mijera shembuj. Zoti lufton dhe djeg. Ai nuk e njeh ardhemerine se perndryshe nuk do ta fuste Even dhe Adamin aty ku fitohet denimi. Ai do te beje vershime dhe do te vrase femije dhe familje, ai do ta shkatterroje nje pjese te njerzimit. Ai Muahmetit do t´i dergoje Melek per te luftuar per qellime te tija politike ::::O ZOT , cfare blasfemie dhe cfare perversioni. Zoti qe eshte Ndertues permanent, t´i mvishet shkaterrimi dhe vrasja. Ai qe eshte perfeksioni, t´i mvishen ambicije dhe injorance njerzore !!!
Dhe cka bejne naivet fetare ? Ata i luten Zotit pese here ne dite dhe bejne pese mekate ne dite. Ata mendojne se Zoti mund te korruptohet dhe te fitojne Parrajsin. Parrjasi nuk fitohet me lutje , por me vepra te mira. Zotit nuk i duhen lutjet tona, por neve. Zoti nuk mund te mashtrohet nga egoizmi jone ekstreme dhe me nje jete te angazhuar fetare. Nje veper e mire ne dite dhe asnje e keqe, mjafton per Parrajse, lutjet nuk te dergojne askund! Nuk mund te shkohet ne parrajs nese ngritet Zuza pese here ne dite ne ajer dhe ne anene tjeter shtypet femra me keq se kafsha dhe jeton ne nje kontroll konstant!

Nuk po e zgjase me teper sot po e mbyll ketu! 

Zoti eshte eshte dashuria konstante dhe krijuesi permanet. Zoti eshte perkryeshmeri dhe nuk mund t´i mvishen gabime njerzore! NE nuk dijme asgje per Zotin sepse kjo eshte deshire e tij! Ai e din se ketu jemi diku 200 fe dhe sekte, por ai nuk lodhet per kete! Per Zotin eshte humania dhe dashuria baza e jetes, sepse ai nderton vet akoma dhe nuk mund t´i mbvishen atij pune djallezore sic bejne fete, prishjen!!! Deri tani kam hasur ne nje profet: Krishtin, por ky nuk eshte djal i Zotit sepse  Zoti nuk ka nevoje te leje shtazene nje grua per te na sjell lajme, ai ka mijera menyra tjera, dhe e dergon ne tere boten lajmin e  jo ne nje katund te Izraelit, e as ne shpellen ku Muhameti perjetonte halucinacionet e tija!!!!

PS:
Kete shkrim e shkrova ketu se disa persona si Norcali po luftojne per ide te tyre dhe per perhapje te Islamit ( nje perral e merzitshme arabe ) te ne dhe hapa kete teme qe te mos prishen tjerat, ku verete moderatoret kane treguar nje durim teper te madh, me te madh se sa kam pritur!

----------


## Immaculate

Shen Alban

T'i kishe postuar nje nga nje temat do isha marre me durim per te te sqaruar, por nje mendim ne koke me them se nga ai vesh nuk ke per te degjuar mire.

Nejse po mundohem te sqaroj me argumentet qe di une pak nga ato qe thua...

Nese nuk pranon krijimin e njeriut nga Zoti atehere duhet te pranosh perrallen e Darvinit qe ariu duke peshkuar ne lume u kthye ne balene... nuk po zgjatem me

Zoti ne periudha te ndryshme te historise njerezimit i zbriti ligje dhe rregulla te ndryshme sipas kohes. Per ciftin e pare njerezor nuk ka qene e ndaluar martesa brenda familjes sepse nje familje ishte, por e theksoj ndalohej te martoheshin binjaket. Adamit dhe Eves i lindnin femijet cift vajze dhe djale dhe keta e kishin te ndaluar te martoheshin bashke por djali i pare me vajzen e dyte dhe vajza e pare me djalin e dyte. Ok?

Pastaj Zoti krijoi Even nga Adami. Nuk e di a ke bere biologji ne gjimnaz, sepse ne te studiohet edhe qelizzat tek mashkulli dhe tek femra.

Mashkulli eshte faktor percaktues ne gjinine e foshnjes sepse tek mashkulli gjendet edhe qeliza mashkullore "Y" edhe ajo femerore "X", kurse tek femra jane vetem qelizat femerore; pra rol ne gjinine e foshnjes ka mashkulli dhe keshtu bie poshte mendimi yt se nga klonimi i mashkullit duhet te lindi vetem mashkull.

Habitem me ju jobesimtaret. Mire qe nuk dini, po as nuk doni me mesu nga pak. Nga e degjove ti se Kuran do te thote poezi?

Kush ta tha, apo te erdhi ashtu papritmas!

Atehere perse i hyni nje teme ku nuk keni deshire te flisni dhe te dini rreth saj, ku ju mungon edhe sinqeriteti minimal per te mesuar se si eshte e verteta?

----------


## Shpresmiri

Shën Albani, e kuptoj protestimin tënd dhe të jap të drejtë kur thua se shumë vetë e përdorin Zotin dhe shpesh herë të mirat e fesë disave u shërbejnë si perde për dredhitë e tyre, apo më mirë të them për arsyetimet e veprave të këqia të tyre.
Me të vërtetë Zoti ose është dashuri dhe drejtësi ose nuk është Zot.
Lidhur me interpretimet që ua ke bërë disa ngjarjeve të Biblës unë i marrë si shkak i protestimin tënd prandaj edhe janë pak të ngutshëm. Për më tepër unë e di se nuk je edhe aq naiv sa t'i marrësh të gjitha ashtu si shkrun - siç  ta thotë syri. Dhe vërtetë po t'i shikosh fjalë për fjalë (bukvalisht) shumë ngjarje të përshkruara sidomos në Besëlidhjen e Vjetër, gjithmonë për Biblën e kam fjalën, ato janë të pakuptueshme, madje të shëmtuara në disa vende. Kjo ndodh atëherë kur lexohen nga pikëpamja e shekullit tonë, por edhe kur i lexojmë bukvalisht. Kisha e krishterë pikërisht më së shumti e lufton leximin e Biblës bukvalisht. Sidomos kohëve të fundit i nxitë të gjithë studiuesit që sa më shumë të ndriçohen rrethanat e kohës në të cilën janë shkruar, qëllimin e autorit... dhe kjo është e domosdoshme për leximin dhe kuptimin e drejtë të Biblës, sidomos BV.

E sa për çështjen lidhur me, ashtu ta quaj: tonin kryesor të shkrimit tënd, mendoj se më së miri e shpreh dhe sqaron shkrimi i mëposhtëm:

*Pse aq shumë padrejtësi në emër të religjionit?* 


"Besimi, të cilin e preferon religjioni (feja), ushqen shpresën dhe realizohet në dashuri dhe në veprat e drejtësisë. Krishterimi është religjion i dashurisë. Për këtë arsye është evidente se e gjithë ajo që ndahet prej drejtësisë dhe dashurisë, gjithë ajo që shkel dinjitetin e njeriut nuk rrjedh nga religjioni, por nga fanatizmi religjioz, për më tepër nga dëbimi i religjionit. Çdo qëndrim rasistik dhe çdo shprehje e paduresës nuk janë tjetër veçse karikaturë e religjionit (fesë). Në këtë rast religjioni instrumentalizohet me qëllim të supremacisë dhe cenimit. Është e natyrshme që më vonë të thirret Zoti në gjyq dhe të akuzohet se po na bënë objekt talljesh apo se po qëndron indiferent ndaj fatit të të dobtëve dhe të pambrojturve. Mirëpo ky Zot, i akuzuar se është i largët dhe i keq, nuk ekziston. Ai nuk i gëzohet vuajtjes (pësimiti) së krijesave të tija. Të shërbehesh me religjion për ta malltretuar njeriun është lojë dinake, porse djallëzore, aq e dobishme për tiranët.  Në raport me këtë manipulim të religjionit është i kuptueshëm dredhimi nga rruga dhe protestimi është i natyrshëm, por nuk duhet lejuar që ato të bëhen revolt (rebelim). Përsa u përket padrejtësive, të nxitura nga dashakeqësia e njerëzve, Zoti nuk është shurdhuar, por është bërë vëllau ynë në Jezu Krishtin që ta ndajë fatin e njeriut që pëson padrejtësisht dhe që ta lirojë prej dëshpërimit. Një gjë është e sigurt: besimtarët që vrasin nuk e bëjnë këtë pse janë besimtarë, por sepse nuk janë më besimtarë por egërsira." 

(A.U.)

----------


## Nuh Musa

alban, a e din thelbin e qenijes, te ekzistences?, nuk eshte besimi, por VULLNETI I LIRE, i cili te con tek besimi ose tek mosbesimi. Meso njehere cdo te thote VULLNETI I LIRE. Krejt rotullohet perreth ketij. Ne jemi te lidhun per ligjet natyrore sa i perket jetes fizike, por ty edhe ketu ngateron gjerat. Nuk eshte aspak detyre e zotit te DREJTOJ njerezit NJE per NJE ne udhen e dashurise e miresise. Kjo detyre eshte fatkeqesisht ne kompetencat tona, qe disa here sic shihet tejkalohen, pasiqe nuk mbajme PERGJEGJESI, dhe me kete nuk dijm KU jane kufijt, te cilet PA DYSHIM ekzistojn. 


Flm

----------


## Shën Albani

Ne menyre permbledhese reagueseve,

kam pritur me teper ndaljen ne faktet qe une i kontestoj, me keto nuk jeni marre dhe i pranoj se ju keni kuptuar se mbimencurise nuk mund t´i mvishen perversione dhe gabime njerzore DHE KRYESISHT NUK MUND T`I MVISHET INJORANCA. 

Sa i perkret kromozoneve x dhe y dua te them vetem kete: nga klonimi i nje njeriu krijohet njeriu i njete edhe sipas gjinise edhe sipas pamjes fizike. Nga Adami nuk mund te krijohej femer, sepse ai ishte mashkull dhe nje gje te tille Zoti nuk ka neovje ta beje. Zoti urdheron krijimin dhe ajo behet. Nuk mudn te thuhet se ai beri miliarda yje dhe planeta, por beri vetem dy veta!!!


Besimi ne Zot kerkon edhe cilesi. Njeriu nuk e posedon trurin per te kaperdire informata, por per t´i perpunuar ato! 

Kant thot: dituria e djeshme u be religjion, dituria e sotme do te behen fe nesra!

Dhjata e Vjeter dhe Kurani gati gati e konsiderojne Zotin djall, sepse i mvishen ashpersia, perversioni dhe injoranca! Lajtmotivi i besimit eshte mbjellja e FRIKES, dhe jo fakti i arsyeshem hyjnor!
Zoti nuk denon njeriun, sepse ekzistenca jone , nuk eshte deshire e jona, por e tija!
Denimin mund te marrin ata qe besojne se Zoti beri ato vepra ne postimin e pare, sepse besohet se Zoti eshte pervers!!!!

----------


## Seminarist

Dale o Alban!

Une e kam pa shkrimin me pare, por nuk nderhyra meqe e dija se shume te tjere do reagonin e keshtu mos te behet mish mash.

Dua te te them disa gjera:

1) Ne informacionet edhe menyren se si ti i sjell ato, duke kaluar direkt ne pergjigje e koment, tregon per mendjeshkkurtesi tenden.
Ti shkruan qe te bashkebisedosh, apo tu tregosh te tjereve ate qe do ti? Nqs eshte kjo e dyta, titulloji temat saktesisht....(edhe kam pershtypjen se numri i lexuesve te mendimeve te tua personale ne keto pika ka mundesi te mbese zero)

2) Perse te mebese zero? Sepse ti deri me tash vetem ke fol nje anshmerisht, edhe per me teper me pakompetence te njohurise se ketyre pikave, shtrenberim idesh e faktesh, mos njohje te etikes se moralit antik, mospranim te asnje ideje qe mund te flase ndryshe.

Me nje fjale, kete ndertesen qe une shoh perjashte, edhe qe ta merr mendja se ngrihet ne lartesi, nga poshte larte, une po te dua me kokefortesi, mund tu them te tjereve se ndertesa eshte kokeposhte, pasi une e shoh ate kokeposhte, edhe ec e te ma mbushe njeri mendjen.

Ti nqs do te perdoresh kesi mertrash..-- JEPI.
=========================================


Shume vetepercaktues je, gje qe eshte rrenja e kryenecesise mendore e morale, e per me teper qe kam pare nje lloj kryenecesie te paditur.

Sikur une te filloj ta gjykoj veprimet e tua me logjiken qe ti perdor neper shkrimet, te njejtat fjale qe ti ua hedh shkrimeve, te bien ty!

----------


## Shahu1

ore alban
nga je ti mor lal?
je shume i mencur prandaj pyes

----------


## Shën Albani

Klod,

nuk di cka te them, por ti nuk je marre me kundershtimin e mendimeve te mia, por mirresh me mua. Une ketu nuk jam teme diskutimi, por faktet fetare. Nese ke mundesi kundershtoi, nese nuk ke, atehere hesht, se Zoti nuk deshiron kur besohen perrallat dhe atij i mvishet padituria E INIORANTEVE. LExo edhe nje here shkrimin tim, dhe thuaje mendimin tend ne baze te atij shkrimi, dhe te lutem mos u merr me mua, se une nuk po mirrem me spekulime ndaj teje, por po mirrem me cveshjen e legjendave dhe perrallava deri sa te behen lakuriq si ADAMI DHE EVA NE PARRAJS. Sepse nuk kishte shtof atehere! Qesharake apo jo!

----------


## Immaculate

Shen Alban!

Eshte e kote per te gjithe ne qe te te sjellim argumente se perse nuk kishte stof Adami dhe Eva kur bene mekatin per t'u mbuluar.

Kur ti nuk pranon Zotin Nje e te Vetem, si mund te pranosh stofin apo jelekun!

Keto qe kerkon te dish jane nga fundi i 'viti shkollor'. Meso alfabetin njehere, pastaj perpiqu te kuptosh gjuhen e Zotit.

'A' e madhe e shtypit 'a' e vogel e shytpit - BESIMIIIIIIIII.

----------


## Shën Albani

immaculate,

me gjeje nje fjali ku une vej ne dyshim ekzistencen e Zotit. Nese mendon se veje ne dyshim ekzistencen e perrallave ebraiko-arabe, atehere po! Kete e beje, se besimi ne to eshte i barabarte me cmenduri, sepse ne ato shkrime ofendohet Perendia!

Perendia ebraiko -arabe eshte Perendi perrallore e lindur ne nje kohe kur njeiu kishte dituri sa ka sot nje femije 5 vjecar.  Ai Perendi nuk mund te jete Perendi reale, sepse i mvishet injoranca ekstreme. Shiko cfare banaliteti: Zoti la Adamin dhe Even ne kopsht lakuriq se nuk kishte shtof, por Zoti eshte krijimtar i tokes, diellit dhe palenateva dhe krijon ujin, ajrin, bimet e gjallesat, por ky Zot ebraiko-arab nuk din si krijohet shtofi dhe meqe ketij Zoti i pleqen t´i shikoje njerzit lakuriq, kur ata mbulohen me gjethe ky i debon dhe i denon me ashper se nje gjyqtar ordiner!!!!

Ky eshte ofendim ndaj Zotit. Zoti nuk e ka vene njeriun lakuriq ne Eden!!!

----------


## shuaib1

Shen Albanit
Ne fillim te pyes diq se me intereson te dij se qfar perendie ti beson se siq thua ti nuk beson ne perendin ebraiko-arabe se ai paska bere gabim simbas teje ose keta te dytit kan kallxuar peralla siq e cek me lart se thua mencuria e tyre ka qen barabart me femit 5 vjeqar me trego ti i mencuri i kesaj kohe se qysh paska mundur te dij Muhammedi s.a.w.s. se krijimi i femis ne barkun e nenes kalon ne tre faza e kete e kan zbulue keta te vonet ose si ka mundur te dij se niveli me i ulet i tokes eshte ne vendin ku jan bere luftimet bizanto-persiane (me fal se emrin e vendit nuk edi) ose zbulimet tash qe jan duke i bere keta te sodit kanqen dhe ekzistojn ne Kuranin adhimushan si ateher mundet me qen ajo perendi perallore ti ke gabimin me te madh e ajo ashte se ti nuk pranon Zotin si nje e te vetem siq tha edhe para meje Immaculate,prandaj ty te duket e quditur si ky Zot te cilen siq the dhe vet besojn me shum se 3 miljard njerezish te ket krijuar te gjithat por nuk ka krijuar diq qe te mbulohen ne vende te turpshme e din ti se ata qen te mbuluar perpara se ti shtyej shejtani te bejn mekat kunder krijuesit te tyre.Te them te drejten pata deshir te beje nje bised normale me ty por nderkoh shkova dhe shiqova shkrimin tend dhe pash se je arogant injorant goj felliqur dhe se nuk ka vler koha ime te humbet me ty se keto qe i thua nuk i thua kunder meje apo personi te veqant ti ket thua kunder te gjith atyre te cilet besojn ne Zot ne qfardo menyre keshtu qe me dhimbset koha te humbi me nje person te ketill.

----------


## Pasiqe

Shen Alban une jam nje nga lexuesit e forumit te cileve shkrimet e tua iu pelqejne. Ato kane analize, kritike, jane te mprehta dhe nuk kane kurre banalitet. Prandaj komplimente.

Ka nje problem. Ketu je i grumbulluar nga nje grup njerezish qe jane fetare. Edhe pse c'thua nuk ofendon njerez te vecante, ofendohet besimi i tyre. Ata marrin c'lexojne personalisht. Keshtu qe edhe te sulmojne personalisht, sepse ne nje menyre duan te mbrojne menyren e tyre te menduarit.

Tani po u drejtohem atyre qe sulmojne Shen Albanin: Pse duhet te beni sulme personale, dhe te merrni qendrim pedant duke iu drejtuar atij me fjale te tilla si "meso alfabetin njehere" (immaculate), apo "mendjeshkurtesi" (klodi)? Sidomos ti klodi qe shkruan shpesh duhet ta dish qe menyra me e mire e sulmit ne nje forum eshte argumenti i sakte dhe i vendosur ne vendin e duhur.

Me kete nuk desha te fyej asnjeri, por vetem te mundohesha qe sidomos anetare te forumit te mos bien poshte ne stil.

----------


## Matrix

Alban,
Me sa shoh, ti pranon Zotin, por jo besimet fetare?

Sipas teje a ka ndonje menyre per ta njohur kete Zot qe ti pranon?
Nqs ka na e thuaj dhe ne qe ta mesojme!

----------


## iliria e para

Gjithnje e verej qe e sulmni Albanin!!!!!

Ju duhet te komentoni  ose pergjigjeni ne temat qe ai shkruan e jo te komentoni Albanin.

Ma merr mendja qe duhet te kemi respekt per mendimet e te gjitheve e jo te veprojme si komunistet dikur, te sulmojme dhe te 
"burgosim" te gjithe qe mendojne ndryshet nga Enveri.

Nuk duhet te gurzojme dikenin pse ndoshta s'pranon Muhamedin
apo Jezusin, duhet te dallohemi nga rregjimi komunist.

----------


## Nuh Musa

albanit i eshte parashtruar nje pyetje, ai duhet te sqaroj njehere cfare domethenje ka VULLNETI I LIRE. Ti leme deget anesh e ta kapim problemin te rrenjat. MOS FLUTURONI. 

Flm

PS: fatkeqesisht, iliria, zoteri albani eshte ai qe vepron ne stilin e komunisteve, nese une i them se ritet fetare duhet te praktikohen ne gjuhene e kur'anit qe eshte ARABISHTJA, atehere ai ka per ta gelltit kete dhe ta mare si ceshtje te perfunduar (as enveri as ataturku nuk ia arriten qellimit, PERSE te fillojm edhe njehere, jemi femije, eksperimenti nacionalokomunist me idejat ekzotike deshtoj, deshtoj pershkak te debilitetit te prijesve), rrota NUK KA NEVOJE TE ZBULOHET perseri. Me ane te ndjenjave nacionaliste dhe nje llogjike bazuar ne mosnjohje te problemit qe mendon zoteriu se e ZOTERON me gishtin e vogel, nuk MUND assesi pyetja qe ka munduar neper shekuj koka gjeniale, ekzistencen e ZOTIT, as ne minimum te kapet dhe sqarohet.

Ky stil i albanit ne nje diskutim shkencore me njohes dhe studjues te problemit do ta bente zoteriun subjekt qeshjesh e perbuzjesh dhe do ta diskualifikonte qysh ne tingullin e pare qe do te leshonte goja, ose te themi me mirre, LUKTHI i tij. 

Edhe nese e shiqojm ceshtjen nga ana, se ne pergjithesi, CDO kritike nga kater anet e tokes eshte e lejuar, perseri ky stil dhe kjo menyre, e diskualifikojn zoteri albanin.

Nuk e shoh ASPAK te arsyeshme tema te tilla bile edhe te diskutohen ketu, zoteriut i mungon kulture diskutimi, zoteriut i mungojn BAZAT e historise, e cila sidomos tek islami eshte teper penible e percjellur. Nje citim i Kantit nuk e ben "lakren me te yndirshme" sic thote nje fjale popullore gjermane, dhe sidomos nese ajo fjali nuk ka FORCE rhetorike per te mbajtur ate cka thote, shume lehte mund te revidohet thenja e kantit dhe te mposhtet "gjenialiteti" i saj. Dituria eshte relative, dhe sa i perket fete ajo eshte percjellur nga SHUME te derguar e jo nga nje. Nuk kemi te bejme me nje marks, engels, darvin, e bla bla blaja tjera. Tek fete kemi te bejme me percjelje komplekse shekullore, te cilat ne pergjithesi e kane nje te perbashket, te gjithe DIJETARET qe kane referuar, kane thene te njejten gje. Ku ka vend ketu per thenjen e kantit, zoteri albani, te gjithe DIJETARET e kane thene te njejten gje, nese e marim thenjen e kantit si nje te vertete absolute, atehere ai PERKUNDRAZI, verteton realitetin e FE´VE monoteiste, dhe keshtu ekzistencen e atyre LIGJEVE DHE SHENIMEVE QE TY I KRITIOKON, REALITETIN E PERRALLAVE ARABE E HEBREIKE. Cka mendon, e ke hanger te vertetn me luge?, don te gjejshe te vertetn?, gjeje se pari VETVETEN, dhe per kete te duhet te mesosh, ose nese meson, atehre ke dukshen probleme me krahasimet dhe analizat, nuk je i afte te nxjerish konkluzione dhe perfundime te sakta. 95% i njerezise BESON, fillo njehere nga kjo pikepamje dhe nga fjalia ime e shumepermendur "ne cdo rene ka nje grimce te vertet".

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Alban,

nga ajo qe e le te kuptohesh: 'Ebraiko-arabe" qenka Jewish and Muslim. Dmth hebrenjte ose Judaismi dhe Islami. 

Nga kjo del se per ty Krishterizmi s'qenka "perralle" (per te cilen jam mese i sigurt se eshte perralle bashke me te tjerat). 

Ketu me bere konfuz disi. Ti nuk e di se Adami e Eva dalin nga Fete shume me te hershme se Islami, dhe se ne Islam quhen "Ademi dhe Hava" e jo "Adami e Eva". 

Pastaj Islami disi me ndryshe e shpjegon evolucionin e njeriut si dhe reproduktimin e brezave te rinj. Nuk mirret me shtofna e me Kopshte te Edenit. Per Ebraiket po te flisja, do ishte gabim pasi s'kam informacion te duhur. 

Prandaj, te lutem ma sqaro: Se cilat fe i fut ne ate termin "Ebraiko-Arabe" pervec Islamizmit? 

StarCraft.

P.S. Nuk jam musliman nese te mbetet hatri e mendon se po e mbroj fene Islame.

----------


## Shën Albani

Ata qe ofendohen me kete teme i lutem te mos hyjne fare, sepse qellimi i shkrimeve te mia eshte zberthimi i se vertetes, e jo ofendimi i dikujt. Zoti eshte sa i imi , po aq edhe i juaji...dhe ai nuk ka nevoje te mbrohet nga njerzit, por ka nevoje t´i largohen perversionet qe i ngjiten dhe njerzit e mire i besojne pse i ka shkruar ndonje i vetquajtur profet....


U falenderohem atyre qe po perpiqen te mbajne nje vije te drejte komunikimi...

Nese vej ne dyshim gjerat kryesore fetare, kjo nuk domethene se une nuk i besoj Zotit, ndoshta shume me shume dhe me cilesisht se Bin Ladeni, por kjo dmth. se une nuk i besoj perrallave dhe ofendimeve qe i behen Zotit!


Nuha si gjithmone flet per dicka tjeter,  e jo per ato gjera qe une po flas. Ky len pershtypjen se deshrion te tregoje njohurite e tija te pergjgithshme, por askund nuk ndalet ne ate qe une e vej ne pah. Dhe meqenese mirret me gjera tjera, une nuk do te ndalem te ai. 

Po perpiqem perseri t´i jap disa sqarime:

Dikush, te me fal se nuk po kthehem prapa t´i a shikoje emrin, permendi nje fakt qe une nuk e kam ditur: Adami dhe Eva, po permendkan para koheve fetare. Ky eshte edhe nje fakt tjeter qe deshmon  se ajo eshte perralle!

Bibla:

fillimii saj eshte sa perrallor aq edhe imagjinar. Imagjinata e shkruesit verehet dhe mund te kontestohet ne cdo faqe. Nuk mund t´i besojme nje Zoti me nje mencuri qe ne nuk mund ta marrim me mend, por duhet te besojme se Zoti deshiron njeriun  lakuriq, toleron martesen ne mes vllezereve dhe motrave dhe toleron vrasjen e Abelit nga Kaini. Nga aspekti moral kjo Bibel mund te demtoje edukaten e femijeve sepse paraqet Zoti si perkrahes te INCESTIT, PORNOGRAFISE DHE KRIMINALITETIT.
Keto tre fakte majftojne per ta hedhur nje pjese te saj si imagjinar spese gjera te tilla ndodhin ne romane!

Krishterimi:

Ky eshte i vetmi qe mund dhe duhet te pranohet si profet i Zotit, sepse nuk ka bere mekate dhe jeta e tij eshte e pasterte si dhe rruga qe kishte ndjekur nuk ka demtuar njeri. Duhet vetem te pastrohet nga ndonje te pavertete qe i kane bashkangjitur shkruesit me vone.

Islami:

Islami eshte nje sinteze Bible. Aty nuk ka asgje origjinale. Me Krishterimin bota kekon nje harmoni dhe nje drejtpeshim ne mes popujve dhe gjinive. Keto Islami do t´i rrenoje. " Mos VRAJ "! e Bibles do te shtremberohet ne Islam dhe ne emer te Allahut vrasja do te konsiderohet dhe do te ngritet ne shenjteri. Islami perhapjen e vete do ta perfundoje aty ku ka arritur shpata e tyre. Ne krahasim me Biblen eshte teper inferior, Bibla se paku ka imagjinate dhe eshte interesante per ta lexuar. Kurani jo qe eshte i merzitshem, por ne cdo faqe verehet se nuk eshte fe, por RREGULL JETESOR, dhe askund nuk ka shpirtin dhe frymen hyjnore.
Krijuesi i Kuranit, Muhameti, deri ne vdekje do te LUFTOJE Do te jetoje nje jete qe asnje besimtar nuk guxon ta emitoje sepse do te konsiderohej i PAFYTYRE. 
Do ta VRASE XHAXHAIN  e vet, djalit adoptiv do t´ia marre NUSEN sepse keshtu deshironte Allahu. Prinderit e tij jane ne xhenem, thot ai. Ebu Bakri qe i dha vajzen 6 vjecare per nuse, pren 20 mije KOKA ne Persi per t´i konvertuar ne Islam. Qe nga mosha 40 vjecare do ta kaloje jeten ne kale dhe deve duke luftuar derisa krijon shtetin e pare islamik ne bote : Theokratia e Allahut dhe te derguarit te tij " Vrasjet qe do t´i beje Muhameti, do t´i arsyetoje me Allahun. Zoti pra i mvishen qellime politike, POLIGAMI, DISKRIMINIM gjinor, LUFTRA ( ka ne shume vende ku engjujt gjoja marrin pjese ne lufte ne anen e Muhametit  ), PEREVRSIONE SEKSUALE dhe PEDOFILIA. Sepse gjoja Muhameti te gjitha gjerat i ben ne emer dhe LEJE te Zotit...Per edukaten e femijeve eshte liber teper kunderedukues, sepse ky liber meson se si te shtypet motra, si te diskriminohet ajo ne ndarjen e pasurise, si te shtypet nusja dhe ne fund si te shdrrohet femra ne skllave. Madje ky liber u thot meshkujve se ne boten tjeter i presin hyri tjera...Femija i rritur me keto mesime do te kete konflikte sociale dhe familjare ne menyre konstante ne shtepi dhe jasht. Se eshte i demshem ky liber mund ta vereni ne Afroazi!

Islami politik- islami kudo synon marrjen e pushtetit sépse nuk mirret me pune Zoti, por me politike!!!!

si ne te kaluaren edhe ne te ardhmen kjo fe te ne do te ndikoje negativisht per emancipimin kombtar dhe integrime tjera. Kombi shqiptar qe nga 1912 ka bere hapa gjigant ne shkeputjen nga ky RREGULL JETESOR, sepse shqiptari e ka kuptuar se kjo nuk mund te jete fe, por nje cope historie arabe e udheheqeur nga nje revolucionar arab me emrin Muhamet. Meqenese se cdo njeri qe vret njeriun nuk mund te  jete profet, atehere domosdoshmerisht Muhametit duhet t´i pranohet roli i nje heroi arab, me teper jo, se keshtu ofendohet Zoti dhe mencuria e tij! Duke mos harruar se kete fe kemi vetem ne boshnjaket,maxhupet dhe  dhe ashkalit ( keta te fundit mendojne se kane ardhe nga Egjypti ) shqiptari duhet t´i kthehet tokes se vet, kontinentit te vet dhe te jete kompatibel me vendin ku jeton, se kompabiliteti me AFRO AZi eshte kompabilitet qe sjell konflikte dhe i huaj per traditen tone.

Per 500 vjet stagnimi fajet i ka kjo " FE". Ne sulltanet dhe pashallaret qe na shtypen na vrane , na prene dhe na konvertuan me dhune i perkujtojme edhe sot me emra: Murat, Mehmet, Sinan etj. Kete e bejme ne shenje falenderimi ? Jo, kete nuk e bejme ne shenje falenderimi, por kete e bejme sepse nuk kemi sens historik dhe sepse islami si ideologji politike synon asimilimin e kombeve dhe gjuheve. Te kombeve sepse Islamistet veten e quajne vella dhe kombin e tyre islamik. Te gjuheve sepse islami kudo duhet te lexohet apo kendohet ne xhami arabisht dhe te shkruhet me shkrrabla!
Ne ishjugoslllavi ka fshatera te tera shqiptare qe shkruhen turq, edhe pse asnjeri nuk din turqisht, por duke u shkruar te tille, mendojne se shkojne ne xhenet!!!!
Me nje fjale islami nuk eshte fe kompatibile per kohen tone, sepse askush ne kohe te punes te lejon te falesh pese here ne dite. Domethene kjo se Zoti nuk e dinte se njerzit nuk e punojne tere jeten token dhe mund te perplasen kur te dojne ????

Ditet e shenjta:

E diela e krishtere, nuk punohet.
E shtuna ebraike dhe nuk punohet ne Izrael
E premtja islamike, jo qe punohet te ne, por edhe ne vendet islamike. As keta nuk kane respekt per diten e vet.

Po  cilin vit ekemi 1400 e ku ta di une. Bota numron sipas krishterimt, edhe ne ...Pse islamiket i nenshtrohen shifrave krishtere ??? Defanzive !?

----------


## Seminarist

> _Postuar më parë nga Shën Albani_ 
> *Klod,
> 
> nuk di cka te them, por ti nuk je marre me kundershtimin e mendimeve te mia, por mirresh me mua. Une ketu nuk jam teme diskutimi, por faktet fetare. Nese ke mundesi kundershtoi, nese nuk ke, atehere hesht, se Zoti nuk deshiron kur besohen perrallat dhe atij i mvishet padituria E INIORANTEVE. LExo edhe nje here shkrimin tim, dhe thuaje mendimin tend ne baze te atij shkrimi, dhe te lutem mos u merr me mua, se une nuk po mirrem me spekulime ndaj teje, por po mirrem me cveshjen e legjendave dhe perrallava deri sa te behen lakuriq si ADAMI DHE EVA NE PARRAJS. Sepse nuk kishte shtof atehere! Qesharake apo jo!*




Une vertete jam marre me ty, por me qellimin qe te dish disa gjera baze:

ne kete forum eshte bere nje debat i madh persa i perket menyres se te diskutuarit, temave edhe te drejtes se pjesemarrjes ne te, edhe u tha qe forumi i ketushem eshte per "PYETJE" te jobesimtareve ndaj besimtareve, edhe jo "SULM"!

Se dyti, nga menyra se si e fillon nje "sulm" ti nuk le as vend as hapesire e as kohe per diskutim e pergjgje, por ajo qe sheh eshte vetem konkluzioni i mendimeve te tua...

kjo eshte varferia qe shoh une ne lidhje me temen...

pastaj si ka mundesi te mos kesh degjuar asnje pergjigje te fetareve per keto pika deri me tash?

----------


## Immaculate

Alban

Ka mohim te Zotit drejteperdrejte dhe ka mohim te Tij indirekt. Nese ti mohon krijimin e njeriut nga Zoti atehere indirekt ke mohuar Ate qe krijoi gjithcka.

Nese ty ajo qe eshte thene ne librat e shenjte te duken perralla, atehere na sill ate te verteten qe ne te besojme se kush na krijoi dhe si erdhem ne kete bote.

Eshte parim baze, qe te hedhesh poshte nje ide duhet te sjellesh nje tjeter me te mire se ajo. Ju vetem hidhni poshte e nuk ngrini asnje ide.

Per ndonje tjeter qe ka postuar ta dije se nuk kam asgje personalisht me Albanin dhe te shprehurit ne menyre metaforike do te thote, qe ne fillim njeriu duhet te njihet me Zotin dhe te besoje tek Ai sinqerisht pastaj te kerkoje ne thellesi, ndryshe do te endet me kot. Besimi i sinqerte ne Zot pra eshte dhe 'alfabeti' i te kuptuarit te Fjales se Zotit.

Atehere Alban pyetja ime eshte se kush na krijoi?

----------


## iliria e para

Per Nuh Musen!

Zoteri, ka dy te verteta, "e imja edhe e ajo e jotja", ne nuk duhet te flasim per mue e per ty por per te "vertetetat " dhe per ata qe na binden per keto te verteta.Keshtu mendoj une, e ti si mendon?

----------

